# thyroid problems???? help :(



## happy234 (Apr 28, 2007)

hi, the past 2 years ive had increasin problems with my ballonin weight (ive put on 4 stone in space of 2 years and gone from size 10 to size 18)which is depressin to say the least as im only 19 and needless to say weight issues seem to be bullies fav pickin point and a natural off put to men ive found. anways ive also been back and forth every month or so to docs with recurrent tonsilitus and glandular fever and my left gland has always been swollen even when i dont have these things tho doctors r very keen on their 5 minute rule and tend to throw weakest medicine they can at u and get u out. lately ive been so tired after walkin to class im not only breathless but exhausted and after class finished at one ive been known to go home and sleep till 7 that evenin, this isnt normal for a 19 year old??? ive also been havin wat i can only describe as panic attacks at nite in bed where my heart races and i start sweatin really bad. so i went to docs but yet again they tried to fob me off, oh uve depression perhaps with upcomin exams and stress or not eatin properly in response to my pleas of absolute exhaustion and panic attacks. finally i got my bloods taken after a long time sufferin with this and tryin to study for a degree, im still waitin on results but the lack of empathy and treatment from doctors is appalling, im absolutely disgusted. ive read a bit on here and got quite scred by mentions of surgery etc, i was told in a dissmissive tone by my doc that if it did turn out to b thyroid i wud just have to go on a tablet ????

sorry this was so long, but im sortof confused and scared and dont really know alot about thyroid problems???

Julie x


----------



## LORRAINE (Apr 27, 2007)

I understand fully how you feel. I was diagnosed about 9 months ago and stil having my levothyroxine constantly increased and blowing up like a balloon and everything else that goes along with it. But I think having access to something like this will help when dealing with all aspects of it.


----------



## sonia (May 11, 2007)

It seems the recurring theme here is that the Doctors can't seem to diagnose over or under active thyroids very well. Keep insisting on blood tests, I had 5 before anything showed up. The kept saying I was within the normal range but as my specialist told me what is normal for one is not normal for another!


----------



## Forget Me Not (May 23, 2007)

my doctors had me on anti depresants for a year
i took myself off them the only reson im depresed is the fact im 11 stone and getting bigger also being tried and to cold to give a hoot about working out or eating cold salid. i cant go on like this! is there no way out?


----------



## Susiehq (Dec 22, 2007)

Forget Me Not, stick to your guns! I had to go to the doctor a few times before the bloodwork finally showed there was a thyroid problem and that was ten years ago. I often feel that although weight gain is one of the main symptoms of thyroid issues, in this day and age, the doctors assume those of us who experience the symptoms are just saying it is thyroid disease and think we are fat and lazy and got there by eating bonbons in front of the telly. Ha! I was a size 3-5 for many years, then BOOM!

I am currently having issues with my thyroid, once again. It will continue periodically to be a battle for you...

All the symptoms you describe, I've had - and more. There doesn't seem to be any one way to treat anything either. It is like a very quiet disease when it comes to treatment and research, I find.

Hang in there, don't let the doctors tell you you are crazy - tell them there are other people out there just like you and try to find a doctor who will listen.

Incidentally, a lot of us with thyroid have irritable bowel syndrome, so eating cold salad can cause bouts of diarrhea - it's a no win sometimes...


----------

